# experience of pigeoning



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

haiiiii frenzz please tell how many years are you all adopt to pigeons


my experience was just a four month 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been raising pigeons for last 9 years.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Recently. Just about one year ago! In that time I've dealt with 7 in total


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I got my first pigeons the September a year ago. Started with 4 now I have about 60.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

started with pigeons in 1966 and have had 1000's over the years.
Dave


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

:O ^ wow!


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

ohhhhh ya wow thats awesome guys 

and thanks for the experience


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't keep pigeons, but do keep their relatives doves. 

I've had parrots since 1994 (though all the parrots in the house at the moment are my sister's.) I've had doves since about 2009.

My very first bird was a blue male budgie named Joey who was an absolute cuddle bug.

My first dove was Edmund (the same one pictured in my sig.)


----------

